# New Bumper pod needed, not the first time either!



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

Marquis Lifestyle 590rl. 2004 reg. (swift) . Not for the first time I need a new Bumper pod at the rear (Drivers side) and new light pod! Backed into a shed at work this time despite having reversing camera and sensors. What a silly me. 
I have had to source one before and had such a lot of hassle. I am on the Isle of Man so would need to have it all posted to me. I have a garage that would fit it for me. 
Yes, I know it costs. I think I used Marquis at Preston last time. I will give them a ring but I also think Swift helped me out. 
Any advice please.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Grandma said:


> Marquis Lifestyle 590rl. 2004 reg. (swift) . Not for the first time I need a new Bumper pod at the rear (Drivers side) and new light pod! Backed into a shed at work this time despite having reversing camera and sensors. What a silly me.
> I have had to source one before and had such a lot of hassle. I am on the Isle of Man so would need to have it all posted to me. I have a garage that would fit it for me.
> Yes, I know it costs. I think I used Marquis at Preston last time. I will give them a ring but I also think Swift helped me out.
> Any advice please.


Only to avoid parked sheds in future.
Gerry


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Grandma,

If you can you send me your details and van details and a contact number and we will see if we can help,

Many Thanks
Andy

[email protected]


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

Have emailed you . Thanks


----------

